# Band Cover



## Starskream666 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey there, i was wondering if anyone would be willing to do me some nice writing on this picture i took saying 'Northern Arches' (the name of my band) in a cool appealing way to the style of the picture. I would want some classy... old style writing, i think it would look best white but if you think a different colour looks better then show it. 
Thanks in advance, cam




burd by Skateboard C 91, on Flickr


----------

